# App idea..suggestion



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

Idk if one already exist or not but I think it would be cool if someone made a circle dialer, like the old school telephones, where you had to spin them to enter a number. Just open up the dialer then spin it, kinda like how the phone slide lock is. Idk I just think it would be a pretty awesome dialer.definitely different


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Certainly would be interesting, and fun to use. I think that there should a whole set of "throwback" apps. Like grandfather clocks, circle dialer, and black and white wallpapers.


----------

